# Sale: Cleaning Out Emma's Closet!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi SM Friends! It's been a while :innocent: Things have been so so crazy that I rarely get a chance to stop by SM anymore but I do think of you all often! :wub: Some of you may know that we moved from VA out to CA last year - we are far, far away from friends and family but have been enjoying life on the west coast thus far. 

If there's one thing I learned from our big move it was that I HAVE WAY TOO MUCH STUFF! :w00t: Those who know me know that I tend to go a little nuts shopping for Bailey and Emma - so in effort to scale down on the loads and loads of dog STUFF that's taking over my tiny apartment, I'm going to post some items here in case anyone is interested! 


First up are some harnesses and a dress that Emma never ended up wearing. Posting pics below - let me know if interested and I'll PM you with the details. Thanks!!!


1. Pinkaholic Harness Vest
Size: Small (please see link above for sizing; this is a similar harness but not the exact same)
Color: Turquoise and White with flowers
Condition: Brand new with tags
Price: $20



















2. Susan Lanci Step-in Harness 
Size: XXS (please see link above for sizing)
Color: Wine n Roses 
Condition: Brand new with tags
Price: $30 











3. Susan Lanci Step-in Harness 
Size: XXS (please see link above for sizing)
Color: Sunshine
Condition: Brand new with tags 
Price: $30 



















4. Louis Dog Strawberry Dress
Size: S (please see link above for sizing)
Color: Pink
Condition: Brand new with tags 
Price: $30


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They are all beautiful! I wish Sissy was not such chunk!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

sherry said:


> They are all beautiful! I wish Sissy was not such chunk!


Thanks Sherry! Sissy is perfect the way she is, haha! :wub: 

All of these items (with the exception of the Pinkaholic harness) were a tad small on Emma. Not sure if the sizes would work for anyone but thought I'd post!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love those Susan Lanci step in harnesses!! And that price is great! I'd grab both if they were smalls. My girls are too "fluffy" for XXS.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Those are such cute harnesses. I would love to purchase one but my girl already has more harnesses then needed and I am not sure what size she will need for sure when full grown yet! They are all so cute I am sure they will sell soon!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Love those Susan Lanci step in harnesses!! And that price is great! I'd grab both if they were smalls. My girls are too "fluffy" for XXS.


Thanks Pam! I LOVE Susan Lanci harnesses. This style is my absolute favorite so Emma has a few different colors - she's also too "fluffy" for an XXS and fits much better in the XS.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If I was keeping my foster, Sophie (if only) I would check into the harnesses because they're so cute but alas, I probably will be adopting her out soon. :huh: Boy I'll miss that cutie pie. However Tyler will be dancing a jig. :blush:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Those are such cute harnesses. I would love to purchase one but my girl already has more harnesses then needed and I am not sure what size she will need for sure when full grown yet! They are all so cute I am sure they will sell soon!


Thanks! Your puppy is so adorable!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> If I was keeping my foster, Sophie (if only) I would check into the harnesses because they're so cute but alas, I probably will be adopting her out soon. :huh: Boy I'll miss that cutie pie. However Tyler will be dancing a jig. :blush:


Sophie is such a cutie! I've been enjoying the pics you've posted, Sue! I'm sure you'll miss her :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so in love with that yellow harness!!! I measured Madison and, darn it, it's too small. I tried to get her to 'suck in' but it would still not fit. .:blush: :blush:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I am so in love with that yellow harness!!! I measured Madison and, darn it, it's too small. I tried to get her to 'suck in' but it would still not fit. .:blush: :blush:


It's a gorgeous color! I have one for Bailey in this color too and love it!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks! Your puppy is so adorable!


Thank you, so is your Emma! :wub: I just saw that I have typo/error in that last post :blush: it should of been than not then!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable clothes Nida! IF I dressed my girls, I would hop on these. They would fit Suki perfect but I only dress them now for special occasions. Very tempting though 😁


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

ok...totally obsessing about the yellow and pink harnesses! I just remeasured Suki and Mika and they both are 1/2 and 1 inch off with their full coats, ugh!
I dont dare chance it


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Adorable clothes Nida! IF I dressed my girls, I would hop on these. They would fit Suki perfect but I only dress them now for special occasions. Very tempting though 😁





maddysmom said:


> ok...totally obsessing about the yellow and pink harnesses! I just remeasured Suki and Mika and they both are 1/2 and 1 inch off with their full coats, ugh!
> I dont dare chance it


Haha sorry Joanne, just saw these comments! No worries about the harnesses - yes, they are SUPER cute. I really love Susan Lanci stuff :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Haha sorry Joanne, just saw these comments! No worries about the harnesses - yes, they are SUPER cute. I really love Susan Lanci stuff
> 
> You didn't sell them...I'm still obsessing!
> Are they strong enough to be walked in, not distance but out in about without the worry of them breaking loose?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Bailey&Me said:
> 
> 
> > Haha sorry Joanne, just saw these comments! No worries about the harnesses - yes, they are SUPER cute. I really love Susan Lanci stuff
> ...


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

I am interested in the Susan Lanci Harnesses if you still have them. Also where is the darling dress from in your avatar pic?


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh my gosh I need a harness the one I had is xxsmall and it's too big does anyone know somewhere that has xxxxsmall?


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Try Etsy. I purchased some great pieces from there including harnesses, and many of the creators indicate you can request a custom size. Good luck!

Here is one I have coming: http://etsy.me/2eEcuei


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am interested in the Yellow


----------

